# Word for the day  Vituperative



## Josiah (Jan 15, 2015)

[h=2]Vituperative[/h]*Vituperative* _adj._ Bitter and abusive. “The critic’s vituperative review was needlessly harsh.”


----------



## oakapple (Jan 15, 2015)

I have always liked that word;must use it in conversation!


----------



## Josiah (Jan 15, 2015)

OA, not is describing yourself I hope.


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 15, 2015)

I like it too; and appropriate for me!


----------



## Cookie (Jan 16, 2015)

Very good word - I been there too.


----------

